# Pregnant after 2 losses and scared.



## Mrs Reineke

Long story kind of short...my husband and I started trying for our first in late February 2014. I got pregnant our 4th month trying and we were incredibly excited. Then at 5 1/2 weeks I miscarried naturally. We waited one cycle and then got pregnant again our 2nd month trying. We were cautious, but very excited again because we figured we'd be good to go. Well I made it to 6 weeks and miscarried again naturally. After my 2nd miscarriage I have been panicking. Can we ever have a baby? I've wanted to be a mom forever and the fear of never being blessed with that has consumed me. My doctor said they normally don't do any testing until after 3 miscarriages, but I bothered them so much they finally decided to do some. Here are the tests I've had done...

Thyroid-normal
Progesterone-normal (checked on CD 21 of a non-pregnant cycle)
Estradiol-normal
FSH-normal
AMH-normal
I knew I had Factor V Leiden Heterozygous, but my doctor at the time didn't think I needed to take anything for it. I've never had a blood clot and I've never needed to take anything for it.

Well I decided to switch doctors when my first one thought I should go see a fertility specialist because my AMH (egg reserve) levels were normal, but on the lower end of normal according to him, and with me having 2 miscarriages. He also would not check my progesterone levels because he didn't think it was necessary, but said he'd put me on supplements when I got pregnant again. Which sounds stupid especially if I do not need them. I wasn't feeling confident with his care or suggestions so I decided to get a 2nd opinion. When I started with my new doctor she tested my progesterone on CD 21 and it came back normal. She does not think I need supplements because my body is producing it naturally and I have always had regular 28-30 day cycles, so my luteal phase is not short either. She also prescribed me a prenatal vitamin with more folic acid in it. Because I have Factor V Leiden she had me get tested for other blood clotting disorders as well. All of those tests came back normal, but the one checking my anticardiolipin antibodies came back slightly abnormal, so I was told when I get pregnant again that they'll re-check those levels and if they increase I will be put on Lovenox injections. So between the Factor V and this, I'm hoping we have found the problem. I started taking baby aspirin shortly after my 2nd miscarriage to help thin my blood, along with vitamin c, vitamin d3 and omega 3's which also help. Well I just got a faint BFP at 9dpo. I'm now 12dpo. I've never had a BFP show up that early, so I'm praying it's because it's a strong one. But I'm preparing myself to lose this one as well. I'm only 3 weeks 4 days along. I go in today to get my blood drawn to check my clotting levels, but won't know the results until my follow up appointment on December 31st. But happy I'm getting this taken care of a.s.a.p. I can't get into my main doctor until January 26th, which puts me right at 8 weeks. I've never made it that far, so on Monday when I call to set up my HCG level checks I'm going to see if I can get in any sooner. Around 6 weeks would be nice. I'm absolutely terrified to tell the truth. I can't imagine going through another loss in less than a year. My new doctor does not think I need to see a specialist. She thinks we are getting things figured out and that we will be able to have a baby without major intervention. She made me feel like I could trust her, so I'm hoping she is right. So that is my story. I'd love to hear from women who have had success after multiple losses and what was determined and done to give you your rainbow. I'm also here to give advice to anyone who needs it from what I have learned.


----------



## Bug222

Sending you much love xxx I am also newly pregnant after 2mc, and absolutely terrified. It sounds like you have a good plan in place and a dr who is willing to help you make this one stick.


----------



## Mrs Reineke

Thank you Bug. Did they ever figure out what caused your 2 mc?


----------



## Bug222

No- no known cause, one was an early olds at just 4 weeks, the second was a mmc at 9+6


----------



## Mrs Reineke

It's partially comforting knowing there's nothing wrong, but then it's frustrating because it's like...what's wrong? I'm praying this is your rainbow.


----------



## Stacey_89

Awh congratulations hun :) I hope this is your rainbow baby!! 
I was hoping to ovulate by now, but 8 days after first AF stopped I'm bleeding again like a period. So I guess I'm out this month :( 

Are you going to be having any early scans? X


----------



## Mrs Reineke

Well that's a bummer Stacey_89. :growlmad: When I called to set up my appointment with the receptionist on Christmas Eve she set me up for January 26th, but at that point I'd be 8 weeks and I have never made it that far before (5 1/2 & 6 weeks), so I called this morning because she had also told me to call today to set up my HCG checks and I was going to ask if she could squeeze me in sooner than January 26th, but I got their answering service and the gal said that her nurse was supposed to be in sometime today she just didn't know when exactly. :growlmad: So yes, I'd like to be checked earlier if possible due to my past...but now I have to wait to see because they're not there right now. Frustrating that the receptionist told me to call today, but maybe their schedule just got messed up or something. I'm trying to be rational and tell myself if I can't get it set up today it is not the end of the world because I'm literally 4 weeks today and would just now be finding out I'm pregnant. I've never found out this early before, I've known for 6 days already and my test line yesterday was the same and the control line when in the past it's been very faint at this point and then I miscarried. So I'm praying that means my levels are better than they were with my first 2 pregnancies. So I'm trying to breathe and just relax. :shrug:


----------



## TTC First

I totally understand where you are coming from. I lost a singleton and twins this year. I was tested for everything and they say it is all fine. 

They say that my progesterone is fine also however I believe I need the additional boost. I have had 4 IUIs. The first one no progesterone an it was BPN. The following three I took the progesterone and got BFPs. hmmm I blame that one on the progesterone.

This time I was told to take the aspirin and they said coQ10 may also help, 600 mg daily. DH has me taking maca because it regulates hormones and chia just because its healthy.

I am 4 weeks now and just as scared as you. I won't stop being scared till I see the baby with my eyes, then I may feel a little better.

Here's to our sticky beans!!!


----------



## Mrs Reineke

TTC First, I'm so sorry for your losses. If you don't mind me asking, why did your doctor decide to go the IUI route if you were getting pregnant on your own?


----------



## TTC First

Mrs Reineke said:


> TTC First, I'm so sorry for your losses. If you don't mind me asking, why did your doctor decide to go the IUI route if you were getting pregnant on your own?


No problem, I was't actually getting PG on my own. We tried for a year and no BFP. I tried medicated cycles without and IUI and no BFP. After 2 years now, the only time I have gotten a BFP is when I do an IUI with progesterone. I can't get pg on my own and I can not stay pg when I get a BFP after and IUI. And they say that there is nothing wrong with either DH or I.


----------



## Mrs Reineke

Oh my misunderstanding TTC First. I have a friend that is going through the same thing. They have been trying forever and they're doing their first attempt at IUI here in the middle of January. My thoughts and prayers are with you as you go forward and I'm praying you get your rainbow soon!!


----------



## TTC First

Thanks Mrs Reineke, I am sure the third time will be the charm for both of us!


----------



## Mrs Reineke

Oh I so hope so TTC. Have you had your HCG levels checked yet?


----------



## TTC First

Oh ya, I did that this week. On 14dpo I was 396 and 16dpo I was 905. I calculated it to be 37.74 hour doubling. I go for my first u/s on Monday.

How about you?


----------



## Mrs Reineke

at 4 weeks 1 day I was at 802 and I get my 2nd check done tomorrow. I think I implanted a bit early thought because I got a BFP at 9dpo. My first appointment isn't until January 26th. I'll be exactly 8 weeks at that point. My doctor doesn't see you before then unless there are concerns because she wants a clear, unquestionable ultrasound. So I have to try to be patient. :growlmad:


----------



## TTC First

Good luck today, I am sure you will have no problem doubling.

I got a bfn on 11 dpo then tested on 14dpo to get my bfn. I go early for the u/s because its a fertility clinic. they do them weekly for the first couple weeks then biweekly. I don't switch to a midwife or doctor till a couple months in. 

Are you going midwife or doctor? We get a choice, they are both covered. Doctors deliver in the hospital and midwifes you can choose home or hospital. I would really like a midwife at the hospital but If I have multiples I am stuck with a doctor.


----------



## angelmommy13

Sending lots and lots of prayers your way, hon!
:hugs::hugs::hugs:
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Mrs Reineke

Thank you so much angelmommy13. That truly means the world to me. I can use prayers right now. I'm so scared and having horrible anxiety. I've been having some aching in my lower right side pretty much in my groin area since last night and it's freaking me out. Then I get random aches here and there and when I moved the other day I got a pulling pain in my right ovary area. I'm praying that it is all normal "growing pains" even though I'm only 4 weeks 4 days??

TTC First, I'm seeing a doctor. Because I have the blood clotting disorder I can't see a midwife because the one here that I could see doesn't take on patients unless they have nothing to be concerned about. 

So I went and got my 2nd blood draw this morning to check and see if my HCG levels are rising normally. I'm so beyond nervous! They were 802 on Tuesday evening, so I'm approx 62ish hours later and I'm hoping they're at least 1600 today. The nurse said if I don't hear from her by 3pm to give her a call. Praying...


----------



## Stacey_89

Hope your numbers rise nicely :) 
I have been told many time that if you find out your pregnant early aches and pains are more noticeable because they can happen around the time AF is due, the Reason why many many woman experience AF type cramps before their BFP thinking that AF is actually on its way.
Xx


----------



## Mrs Reineke

Thank you Stacey_89. Yeah it's weird I'm just sitting here and it's aching in my right side where my leg attaches to my pelvis?? So weird. When I talk to the nurse about my HCG levels today I'm going to ask her about it just for peace of mind.


----------



## flou

Good luck ladies. You are definitely going through the most nerve racking time. I had 2 losses before I fell pg this time. I am now 29 weeks with my lil man. I still worry that something will go wrong but I am not as nervous as I was in the beginning. Just try to take each day as it comes. I was just grateful for each day I am pg and I still am. And I have only 11 weeks to go now, I just want him here safe and sound. Good luck and I hope you all get your rainbows this time.


----------



## Stacey_89

Mrs Reineke said:


> Thank you Stacey_89. Yeah it's weird I'm just sitting here and it's aching in my right side where my leg attaches to my pelvis?? So weird. When I talk to the nurse about my HCG levels today I'm going to ask her about it just for peace of mind.

Iv been getting the exact same pain even though I'm not pregnant yet!
I'm not sure if it's ovulation pain or what but it's always my right side.
It's not painful at all but it is noticeable,it's like someone is lightly poking me in the side. And I don't have it everyday,so maybe it's just a harmless cyst which is normal in child bearing age.
Let us know how your numbers are x


----------



## TTC First

Mrs Reineke, that number sounds pretty good to me. As for those aches, pains, tugs, yup I got those too. They move all over the place. I didn't get those with my last two BFPs so I hope it's a good thing.

Thanks flou, you have given me reassurance. I told DH if it works this time it's going to freak me out. I don't know what happens after 6 weeks. BFP to me means a couple u/s then take medication to pass the product and start all over again.


----------



## Mrs Reineke

Thank you ladies...so my first HCG level was at 802 on 12-30 and then because of the holiday I had to wait until this morning to get my 2nd level checked and it was about 62 hours later. It is now at 1250. I'm panicking because it didn't double. I know it says 48-72 hours, but I was just 10 hours shy of that. I've also read to make too much of the numbers, but I'm freaking out. I've had horrible anxiety all day. The nurse told me that the doctor wasn't concerned when I asked about them not doubling. She then said that the doctor said I could set up an ultrasound for next week. So I'm going in on Wednesday. I'm praying with everything that I have that we see at least a yoke sac in my uterus showing promise. Did you ladies have your levels checked and did they double perfectly?


----------



## TTC First

Did you check the beta with a calculator? I use this one:

https://www.betabase.info/calc/

Mine was 396 on 14DPO and 905 on 16DPO I believe that is putting me at about 37.74 hours doubling. Keep in mind that there is a high chance that I have more than one in here so I wouldn't use mine to compare. 

I would also say not to trust this kinda stuff. I read just yesterday about someone who had a beta in like low double digits and things worked out fine. 

I think that the u/s will be the key. If you are going Wednesday you will be just over 5 weeks, you may see a flicker if you are lucky. It's a little early. 

It kinda sucks that there is no real way to tell that things are ok.


----------



## Septie

Mrs Reineke,

I am so sorry to hear. I put your numbers into a doubling time calculator, and it comes up as almost 97 hours doubling time. I'm afraid that is really bad news; no chance for a good outcome really, based on what I've read (I did a lot of research into doubling times with my first loss in the spring)... I'd prepare for the worst. Repeated losses are so terrible.


----------



## Stacey_89

I'm sorry to hear that! Hcg numbers are so stressful and worrying,when I get my next BFP I don't even want mine doing,last time was awful,I cried everyday with the stress. I would rather sit back and just see what happens and wait for my 8 week scan.
The rising was not good,but I have heard of a few stories with pregnancies that had non doubling hcg levels,there is hope! But at the same time as I hate saying this prepare for the worst too.
Sadly this happend to me,non doubling hcg levels,scans show progress but on the slow side as my dates were 2 weeks behind and we never saw the heartbeat before bubs stopped growing.
I have all my fingers and toes crossed for you hun!! Will be checking for your updates x


----------



## TTC First

Just checking up on you Mrs Reineke. Feeling a little better I hope. Looking forward to a positive u/s on Wednesday!


----------



## Mrs Reineke

Well after hearing some ladies ideas on what to expect, I'm not doing good. I think I'm going to leave this thread. It's not helping me.


----------



## TTC First

I know where you are coming from, I am sorry that was said. Nobody can predict the future so none of us knows what will happen. There are two possible outcomes and we should always look at the positive side. Maybe you have a slow start....who knows. Only time will tell. I hate that we are all struggling through this, it just seems cruel!!!

Best of luck to you and I hope continue to get support from those are supportive.


----------



## Mrs Reineke

Septie, for the future when someone is going through what I'm going through right now I highly recommend you don't say anything at all if that's how you feel or your opinion. Or at least say it in a better more caring way. I've been having anxiety through the roof and when I read your comment it scared me to death. Please don't do that to other ladies. Because of that I'm leaving this forum. I have other ladies that are telling me their stories of having the same things happen and all turned out well. So don't try to be a doctor and say things in such a horrible negative way to someone who is so fragile.


----------



## hairftsher

Septie said:


> Mrs Reineke,
> 
> I am so sorry to hear. I put your numbers into a doubling time calculator, and it comes up as almost 97 hours doubling time. I'm afraid that is really bad news; no chance for a good outcome really, based on what I've read (I did a lot of research into doubling times with my first loss in the spring)... I'd prepare for the worst. Repeated losses are so terrible.

You should be utterly ashamed of yourself for saying something so rude, insensitive and quite frankly ignorant. I've heard of PLENTY of women who didn't double in the beginning and went on to have perfectly healthy babies. Even if this is your personal opinion your manners are SERIOUSLY lacking. 
Shame on you. Shame on you. Shame on you.


----------



## Stacey_89

Oh god I hope my comment did not offend you :( 
When I read the previous comment my mouth literally dropped! If someone told me that I would break down in tears and completely freaking out!
Like I said there is hope and people do have non doubling hcg levels and have a good outcome! I have everything crossed for you & I know how stressful these numbers can be, one amazing story I read once was someone who had non doubling numbers in early pregnancy and thankfully she Kept updating all the way through her pregnancy and not once did her numbers ever double before 12 weeks and she went on to have a normal pregnancy and healthy baby girl :) xx


----------



## TTC First

I just saw someone else post about slow rising HCG and she commented there too, pretty much what she did here.

It's one thing not to get someone's hopes up but to knock them down and beat the crap out of them....come on! We all want the same thing here, it's much easier if we support one another. This is a place where we can talk to others who understand. Many of us have a history of mc so we can't count us in or out till the end.

I just read online that there was someone who was told that they had a mmc and they waited it out. A couple weeks later a twin appeared, it's a good thing that they trusted their instincts.


----------



## Mrs Reineke

It was not you Stacey. No worries there. You were very sincere. Thank you TTC. You ladies have been very supportive and sweet to me. I love hearing positive stories of ladies in my situation. It definently helps. :hugs:


----------



## TTC First

I have all my fingers and toes crossed for you Mrs Reineke. Aren't you going for an u/s tomorrow?


----------



## CelticNiamh

Mrs Reineke :hugs: you mentioned the the second lot were taken 10 hours early so that could have made a difference, from what I have been reading once you get in the thousands they do not matter so much any more and I think scans are the better way to go then! 

I am not pregnant yet just over a loss my 2nd and came in here to grab some hope I will get pregnant again just had to comment

Good luck tomorrow and stay positive keep talking to your little baby and best luck :flower:


----------



## Mrs Reineke

Thank you so much Celtic. I am so sorry for your losses. I know how you feel. 

Yes TTC I have my ultrasound tomorrow at 10am. But I got a 3+ on a clear blue weeks estimator yesterday and then I took one today to make sure it still said 3+ and it said 2-3. I'm just going to prepare to mc I guess. I did drink 2 cups of tea and water before I took it, but I don't know. I had to leave work again because I am so stressed. I don't know. I think it's best for me to prepare for the worst at this point.


----------



## CelticNiamh

Mrs Reineke said:


> Thank you so much Celtic. I am so sorry for your losses. I know how you feel.
> 
> Yes TTC I have my ultrasound tomorrow at 10am. But I got a 3+ on a clear blue weeks estimator yesterday and then I took one today to make sure it still said 3+ and it said 2-3. I'm just going to prepare to mc I guess. I did drink 2 cups of tea and water before I took it, but I don't know. I had to leave work again because I am so stressed. I don't know. I think it's best for me to prepare for the worst at this point.

I would say your pee was to diluted those test can do that, I seen many on here having the same problem only to do another and get 3+ again!


I am glad you can go home ring your doctor if you need to and I hope you get good new tomorrow at your scan :hugs:


----------



## Stacey_89

Yes drinking could of affected the test defiantly,especialy on those digitals.
I hope and pray your scan went fine! 
Thinking of you x


----------



## Mrs Reineke

Thank you ladies...it's almost 8:40am here and my scan is at 10am. Very anxious, but trying to relax and breathe. Hoping to at least see a little thing growing in there and then I will relax and realize it is happening. I know it doesn't mean I still won't mc, but at least I'll know as of now everything is ok.


----------



## TTC First

Best of luck Mrs Reineke, I will keep an eye out hoping for good news.


----------



## CelticNiamh

Sending you lots and lots of :dust: and lots of luck for your scan :hugs:


----------



## babyfeva

You know how I feel but just wanted to let you know I'm hoping for a great scan and update!


----------



## Mrs Reineke

There's a blob in there!!!! :happydance:

I'm in shock!! She started with an abdominal scan and she immediately saw the gestational sac. Then she did a vaginal one and we saw the gestational sac and yoke sac. She moved it around a bit and thought she could maybe see a hint of baby, but it's still just a tad early. I'm 5 weeks 2 days, but according to my gestational sac it's measuring 5 weeks 6 days which doesn't surprise me because I got my BFP at 9dpo. So I thought I was a bit ahead. She said that it may not be exact because baby isn't quite big enough to measure which gives a closer estimate, but it's close. I ovulated from my right side and have the corpus luteum cyst which is good, so that's probably where my aching is coming from. I'm waiting to hear from the nurse at my doctor's office as to what the next step is. She told me yesterday that the ultrasound techs normally don't say anything so she'd call me with the results. Thank God mine was amazing!! Now just praying this little one holds on!!


----------



## CelticNiamh

So delighted for you :happydance::happydance: and now grow baby grow :happydance:


----------



## Mrs Reineke

Thank you so much CelticNiamh!! Yes, grow baby grow!!!


----------



## CelticNiamh

Mrs Reineke said:


> Thank you so much CelticNiamh!! Yes, grow baby grow!!!

I think it is great the sac is measuring a little a head I would say seeing baby is not to far away! do you have to go back for another scan :flower:


----------



## Mrs Reineke

I'm acutally waiting to hear from the nurse at my doctor's office because I had the scan done in a different place. Normally the nurse would be the one to give me the results, but the tech knew how nervous I was and she was amazing!! So when I talk to my nurse I'll know the next step.


----------



## Stacey_89

Yay!!!! :) :) :) :)
So so happy for you!
Hope you get another scan to see a beautiful heartbeat.
You must feel so happy and reliefed.
Stick and grow little bub :) x


----------



## Mrs Reineke

Thank you Stacey, yes I'm very relieved!! Now just praying the little one sticks and grows and grows.


----------



## flou

I hope your little bean sticks and this is your rainbow Mrs R.


----------



## TTC First

Oh YEAH!!!! I am so happy!!!!! I am sure that this took a real load off your back. Here is a story to tell the lo when they are older. lol

I think 5w3d is early to see the baby. I went for a scan 4w6d and there was no baby yet and they said they were not surprised because it's too early.

Can't wait to hear about your next scan!


----------



## Mrs Reineke

Thank you ladies...yes everything looked great for being 5 weeks 2 days. The gal said my gestational sac measured 5 weeks 6 days which is fine with me. She said once baby is seen they will be able to measure it a bit closer to exact because the gestational sac measurement can be off by a few days.


----------



## NatalieGrace

Congrats Mrs. Reineke! I remember your post a while back about the clotting disorder. Have they determinted if you need to do anything more for that? It's true what they say, third time's a charm! So happy for you! :happydance:


----------



## Mrs Reineke

Thank you NatalieGrace! :hugs: As soon as I found out I was pregnant again they rechecked my clotting levels and they were the same which was low and in the indeterminate range meaning, not positive, but slightly abnormal. So the blood doctor didn't think it would make sense to put me on Lovenox because with my level not really being in the abnormal range she thought there would be more risk to me being on them then them really doing any good. So at this point she said to keep taking the baby aspirin because that just may be all it takes. She also said she'd let my doctor know that we could have them checked every couple months and if something changes, then we could go from there.


----------



## NatalieGrace

That's awesome, no shots for you!!


----------



## Mrs Reineke

Yes, no shots!! I absolutely would have done them if I needed to and still would, but it is nice I don't have to!


----------



## swampmaiden

I have a similar story to yours... I had two back to back mcs, then waited a few years before ttc again, then lost that one too. 

I started a fitness program, lost about 20 lbs and got pg NTNP.. and this time I took baby aspirin. I am now 30 weeks pregnant, after thinking I'd never be able to have a baby. 

Dont give up hope, and I think its great you are taking the baby aspirin!


----------



## TTC First

I don't even have any clotting issues (but I am taking aspirin) and so far this pg is going better than my last ones. I think aspirin is the magic key.


----------



## Mrs Reineke

Thank you so much for sharing swampmaiden, it made me smile. :hugs: Even though I'm only 6 weeks tomorrow, I am praying and hoping the aspirin is the magic "cure". swampmaiden, when is your due date?


----------



## Stacey_89

Mrs Reineke said:


> Thank you so much for sharing swampmaiden, it made me smile. :hugs: Even though I'm only 6 weeks tomorrow, I am praying and hoping the aspirin is the magic "cure". swampmaiden, when is your due date?

How's everything going :)? X


----------



## Mrs Reineke

Not too bad Stacey. Trying to keep busy today because last time I started spotting starting tomorrow morning and mc'd. So I'm trying to relax and pray this time around is different. How are you doing?


----------



## CelticNiamh

Mrs Reineke said:


> Not too bad Stacey. Trying to keep busy today because last time I started spotting starting tomorrow morning and mc'd. So I'm trying to relax and pray this time around is different. How are you doing?

it will be :hugs: when do you have another scan


----------



## Mrs Reineke

Thank you CelticNiamh! :hugs: I really appreciate your comment. It made me smile.


----------



## CelticNiamh

Mrs Reineke said:


> Thank you CelticNiamh! :hugs: I really appreciate your comment. It made me smile.

I hope so I know how scary pregnancy is after a loss :hugs:


----------



## Stacey_89

I'm sure all will be fine and before you know it your jumping over to second trimester :hugs: I found that keeping busy helped me when I was pregnant with my daughter.
Do you have another scan booked any time soon?
I'm doing okay,normal cycle now :) today I'm cd19 and yesterday I had a very open cervix along with EWCM so that's good to know I'm getting back to normal. I'm also on Angus castus now so hope that helps. I don't plan to get a BFP this month though as yesterday I had my check up smear test as 6 months ago I had severe changes that needed treatment,so hoping my results come back normal this time and I can carry on ttc,if not and I need more treatment I may end up having a stitch on my cervix when I do get a BFP and get to about 14 weeks and regular scans to measure my cervix..another worry to add to the list,argh! X


----------



## Curlymikes

Mrs. R I remember you from a ttc group we were in. I was so sad when you lost yours that time. So happy to see this one is going better. I have had 2 losses as well and now I am 23 weeks. I took aspirin this time and it seems to have helped me! I am still nervous about a mc (I feel like I've been pregnant forever!). I remember those early days and weeks dragging on and all the anxiety. When is your next ultrasound? I really hope this all works out for you and you have a happy healthy baby.


----------



## Mrs Reineke

Well hello Curlymikes! I remember you too!! I'm so excited you're at 23 weeks!! :happydance: So you literally just started taking baby aspirin and ta da?? I started baby aspirin this time around as well. I'm 6 weeks 1 day today and this day it the farthest I've made it before. I've kept busy to keep my mind off of it as much as possible Stacey. It's really tough. Every time I go potty I have to look at the toilet paper to see if I'm spotting. CelticNiamh, pregnancy after a loss/multiple losses is terrifying. I wasn't too worried when I got pregnant the 2nd time because I thought I'd be good to go, wouldn't happen again and then it did at 6 weeks 1 day where I'm at today. So this 3rd time around is even worse. Trying my best to stay positive. My Aunt said "worrying will not keep the baby in." I never really thought of it that way, but I can worry all I want and it won't change the outcome. Granted I'm a big worry wart and will continue to worry. LOL!! :haha:


----------



## hairftsher

Mrs Reineke said:


> Well hello Curlymikes! I remember you too!! I'm so excited you're at 23 weeks!! :happydance: So you literally just started taking baby aspirin and ta da?? I started baby aspirin this time around as well. I'm 6 weeks 1 day today and this day it the farthest I've made it before. I've kept busy to keep my mind off of it as much as possible Stacey. It's really tough. Every time I go potty I have to look at the toilet paper to see if I'm spotting. CelticNiamh, pregnancy after a loss/multiple losses is terrifying. I wasn't too worried when I got pregnant the 2nd time because I thought I'd be good to go, wouldn't happen again and then it did at 6 weeks 1 day where I'm at today. So this 3rd time around is even worse. Trying my best to stay positive. My Aunt said "worrying will not keep the baby in." I never really thought of it that way, but I can worry all I want and it won't change the outcome. Granted I'm a big worry wart and will continue to worry. LOL!! :haha:

"Granted I'm a big worry wart and will continue to worry."

I can attest to this. ;)


----------



## CelticNiamh

The worry never stops LOL I would call my self a worry wart as well :dohh:


----------



## Mrs Reineke

hairftsher, you have first hand knowledge of how ridiculous I am!! Hahahaha!!! :wacko: Psycho lady here!!!


----------



## swampmaiden

TTC First and Mrs Reineke... Im gratified to hear that aspirin is helping you both! I too am convinced its a miracle drug. 

My due date is March 18th, and so far (despite so many mcs) this pregnancy has been going by very smoothly, if even a trifle boringly!! 

I plan on taking the baby aspirin until I go into labor. I know most professionals want you to stop around 36 weeks or so, but aspirin only stays active in your system for about 24 hours. And Ive been having not 'failure to clot' issues during my pregnancy to make me worry that bleeding may be a problem. 

because once youre out of 1st tri and dont worry about mc so much, you start to worry about blood clots in the cord or other such things. I know it doesnt sound very positive, but anybody whos been thru pregnancy losses knows what its like to lose the innocence of pregnancy!


----------



## Mrs Reineke

Oh definently swampmaiden. I totally agree with wanting to take it as long as it's safe to do so. I've never had a blood clot myself, but it doesn't mean a clot won't form that could harm my baby. So praying the aspirin is the trick! [-o&lt;


----------



## TTC First

I'm with you ladies, not stopping here. I have yet to see if this has worked for me. I went to my 6 week u/s and they said that there was a HB but the doctor said that it was only 92 so he doesn't think that this one will work out for me. I am being positive and going back in a week for another u/s. 

I am egger to go back because they said that they saw 2 more gestational sacs (no yolk) in there so they don't know if it was 2 more babies or just fluid.


----------



## CelticNiamh

TTC First said:


> I'm with you ladies, not stopping here. I have yet to see if this has worked for me. I went to my 6 week u/s and they said that there was a HB but the doctor said that it was only 92 so he doesn't think that this one will work out for me. I am being positive and going back in a week for another u/s.
> 
> I am egger to go back because they said that they saw 2 more gestational sacs (no yolk) in there so they don't know if it was 2 more babies or just fluid.

Oh I hope you see excellent results at next scan it is still early there is every chance it could still be ok :hugs:


----------



## TTC First

Thanks CelticNiamh, I am thinking positive because this MS is really bad. Every time I had my MMC I lost all my PG symptoms. I have yet to loose any of them.


----------



## CelticNiamh

TTC First said:


> Thanks CelticNiamh, I am thinking positive because this MS is really bad. Every time I had my MMC I lost all my PG symptoms. I have yet to loose any of them.

Yes so did I with my MC my symptoms faded you keep thinking positive :)


----------



## Mrs Reineke

TTC First, sometimes they can't get a great read on the heartbeat, so don't panic. Also, if it was at 92 that does not mean the pregnancy is doomed. Also, if they saw extra gestational sacs, that's fantastic!!!!!!! I'm praying for you that everything will be fantastic at your next scan. With both of my mc, I lost my symptoms the night before I started spotting. So with you still having all of them that's a wonderful sign. Hang in there and keep us posted. :hugs:


----------



## TTC First

Thanks Mrs Reineke. I am staying positive on the HB issue, I have my symptoms worse than ever. They said that the 2 extra sacks could be fluid and I am just betting on that, although it would be great to have twins. Kinda upsets me that I didn't take the aspirin when I was PG with the twins in the summer. I try not to focus on that now. Just looking forward to the 7 week scan next week.

So glad that things are going well for you and most of all they appear calm! 

So from what I am seeing, you have broken your record for PG, your longest time PG was 6 weeks. Seems like aspirin is working! :happydance:


----------



## flou

Good luck ttc first. The fact that they have detected a heartbeat at 6 weeks is a positive sign and already lowers your chances of a mc. And the fact that you are having symptoms is good. My doc kept asking me that when I was about 6/7 weeks pg as it is a good sign as your body is interacting with your baby. I too lost symptoms a few days before I mc. But don't worry if you do get a loss of symptoms it doesn't mean you will mc. I remember in the early days of this pregnancy I would wake up some mornings and feel completely normal. It would freak me out but either the next day or the one after the symptoms would be back. And I lost most of my first trimester symptoms by 10/11 weeks. Stay positive, your lil one has a good chance of staying there. I hope this is your rainbow!


----------



## TTC First

Thank you so much flou! You are very positive and motivational. 

Every minute I feel crappy I thank god. I do look forward to that week 10/11 where I don't feel so crappy, I want DH and I to enjoy this time stress free. I was reading someone elses post and they said you worry till you get your BFP. Then you worry till your first u/s, then till you hear the HB, then till you feel the movement, then about the labor...it's is just another thing to worry about.

I think that we are really positive right now because we have heard the HB and the symptoms. We did hear a HB before but that's when it went bad. A couple days later I just didn't feel pregnant. I told the clinic that I needed an u/s because I knew something was wrong. Now, I don't feel that way.

I see you are 31 weeks now. WOW that seems like a lifetime away for me. 

Wishing you all the best in the coming weeks!


----------



## flou

You have to stay positive and hope that everything will be ok. The odds are they will be but I fully understand what it feels like to doubt them. And your right the worrying never really stops. Before each scan I would worry and be anxious. But I did feel less anxious after my anomaly scan. I get anxious when he has his quieter days but I then normally find he gives me a hard kick in the side to let me know he's ok. I can't believe after everything me and my DH have been through that we might actually finally get our lil one. I just want him here safe and sound. My pregnancy has flown by. Enjoy it as much as you can. Before you know it you will be in the third tri. I have my fxd for you!


----------



## Mrs Reineke

Good morning ladies,

Update: I have my first appointment with my doctor yesterday. It got moved up a week due to them having a cancellation, so that was great. She did an ultrasound and we saw the heartbeat. It was amazing and I'm still in shock. With my first 2 pregnancies we never saw anything in my uterus, so this was pretty amazing. But like TTC said, it doesn't guarantee anything and that scares me to death because I'm attached now. :cry: My doctor did say after seeing the heartbeat your risk of mc goes down by about 50% but that doesn't make me worry any less. So I'm just praying a lot and hoping everything continues to go well. My next appointment is February 19th...so 4 weeks away. Hoping it goes by quickly.


----------



## CelticNiamh

Mrs Reineke said:


> Good morning ladies,
> 
> Update: I have my first appointment with my doctor yesterday. It got moved up a week due to them having a cancellation, so that was great. She did an ultrasound and we saw the heartbeat. It was amazing and I'm still in shock. With my first 2 pregnancies we never saw anything in my uterus, so this was pretty amazing. But like TTC said, it doesn't guarantee anything and that scares me to death because I'm attached now. :cry: My doctor did say after seeing the heartbeat your risk of mc goes down by about 50% but that doesn't make me worry any less. So I'm just praying a lot and hoping everything continues to go well. My next appointment is February 19th...so 4 weeks away. Hoping it goes by quickly.

I think it drops to 2% hope the next 4 weeks fly by and you have another epic scan :hugs:


----------



## Mrs Reineke

Thank you CelticNiamh. :hugs: I'm praying for that as well.


----------



## babyfeva

So happy you had a great scan!


----------



## Chrissi1981

It's all scary stuff isn't it. Did any of you find out anything from your miscarriages ? I'm pregnant again well technically I'd like to wait till my missed aunt flow which is due tomorrow but I got a BFP this morning. I'm pregnant again after a BO in July and a twin miscarriage in October. My hair mineral analysis says a lot really so we are working on that. Hopefully will help. 

Are your doctors monitoring you more now ?
Xxx


----------



## Chrissi1981

swampmaiden said:


> TTC First and Mrs Reineke... Im gratified to hear that aspirin is helping you both! I too am convinced its a miracle drug.
> 
> My due date is March 18th, and so far (despite so many mcs) this pregnancy has been going by very smoothly, if even a trifle boringly!!
> 
> I plan on taking the baby aspirin until I go into labor. I know most professionals want you to stop around 36 weeks or so, but aspirin only stays active in your system for about 24 hours. And Ive been having not 'failure to clot' issues during my pregnancy to make me worry that bleeding may be a problem.
> 
> because once youre out of 1st tri and dont worry about mc so much, you start to worry about blood clots in the cord or other such things. I know it doesnt sound very positive, but anybody whos been thru pregnancy losses knows what its like to lose the innocence of pregnancy!

Oh honey you are due soon yay I'm excited for you!!

May I ask you a question pretty please ? Did you find out why you miscarried 3 times before ?? Cause a lot of women miscarry and never find out why ??

Love to you and your baby bump xxxx


----------



## TTC First

flou - Thanks fir the encouragement. I look forward to enjoying a pregnancy and not stressing.

Mrs Reineke - YEAH!!!!! I am so happy, you brighten my day. I kinda look for your updates because we are in a similar position. I go for my 7w1d u/s in 2 hours. I still have symptoms too! Usually my symptoms are gone and this is the bad news u/s but I am thinking positive because I feel so crappy.


----------



## CelticNiamh

TTC First said:


> flou - Thanks fir the encouragement. I look forward to enjoying a pregnancy and not stressing.
> 
> Mrs Reineke - YEAH!!!!! I am so happy, you brighten my day. I kinda look for your updates because we are in a similar position. I go for my 7w1d u/s in 2 hours. I still have symptoms too! Usually my symptoms are gone and this is the bad news u/s but I am thinking positive because I feel so crappy.

OH best of luck and hope you come back with amazing news of a healthy little bean in there :hugs:


----------



## TTC First

Well after the HB being a low 92 last week and the doctor worrying me, it was 146 this week. YEAHHHHH!!!!!

I've never gotten this far!!!

He said that everything is looking good and I am measuring 7w1d which is dead on.


I go back in 19 days for another u/s but they said if I get too stressed that I should call and go in earlier.

Needless to say I am stocking up on the aspirin and taking it as long as I have to. DH is buying one of those home lottery tickets. lol


----------



## Chrissi1981

TTC First said:


> Well after the HB being a low 92 last week and the doctor worrying me, it was 146 this week. YEAHHHHH!!!!!
> 
> I've never gotten this far!!!
> 
> He said that everything is looking good and I am measuring 7w1d which is dead on.
> 
> 
> I go back in 19 days for another u/s but they said if I get too stressed that I should call and go in earlier.
> 
> Needless to say I am stocking up on the aspirin and taking it as long as I have to. DH is buying one of those home lottery tickets. lol

 That's great news hun !


----------



## TTC First

Thanks Chrissi1981. i am confidant enough to add a signature!


----------



## Mrs Reineke

Good morning ladies,

Chrissi, congrats on your BFP!!! :happydance: There was never a for sure reason why I mc'd the first 2 times. The first time they think may have been a chemical pregnancy and the second didn't get much farther and when I started spotting at 6 weeks and they did an ultrasound they didn't see anything, so it could have been a chemical or possibly a BO that had already detatched and wasn't showing on ultrasound. But I do have Factor V Leiden (blood clotting disorder) and they tested me for another one called anticardiolipin antibody and it showed just barley abnormal. So I'm taking one 81mg baby aspirin a day for those. The blood doctor didn't want to put me on Lovenox because my levels are so slow and so barely abnormal she thought the risk of being on blood thinners wasn't worth it in my case and that the baby aspirin may just be enough. But in a few weeks we'll check my levels again to make sure they still look fine and if they have increased we'll decide if I may need Lovenox at that time. My next appointment/scan is on February 19th. So 4 weeks. Going to be hard to be patient, but I'll survive. 

TTC, YAY FOR A 146 HEARTBEAT!!!!!! :happydance: That makes me sooooo happy for you!!!! The little one is doing great!!! You're lucky you go back in 19 days...I have to wait 29 days!!!! :wacko:


----------



## flou

TTC great news about the increase in heart rate!

Mrs R now you have seen the HB the chances of mc definitely fall and continue to do so as your pregnancy progresses.

Chrissie congrats on your bfp. I hope its a sticky one. I don't know the reason for my losses. If I experienced another mc then they would have tested me, but it was just put down to bad luck. We also had no explanation as to why we took a while to conceive either but it did get shorter with each pregnancy. 19 months the first time, then 11 months and then 7 months with this one. We both had tests and the doc said that our fertility was good and we were only 29 and 30 when we started trying. I guess we just had a run of bad luck. But just hoping now my rainbow arrives safely and healthy into this world.


----------



## CelticNiamh

TTC First said:


> Well after the HB being a low 92 last week and the doctor worrying me, it was 146 this week. YEAHHHHH!!!!!
> 
> I've never gotten this far!!!
> 
> He said that everything is looking good and I am measuring 7w1d which is dead on.
> 
> 
> I go back in 19 days for another u/s but they said if I get too stressed that I should call and go in earlier.
> 
> Needless to say I am stocking up on the aspirin and taking it as long as I have to. DH is buying one of those home lottery tickets. lol

that is great news so delighted for you :happydance::happydance: grow baby grow :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Mrs Reineke

Thank you ladies...:hugs:


----------



## TTC First

Thanks *Mrs Reineke*. I was tested for all the blood clotting issues too. I know that the doctor said that I was just slightly low on one and not the other. He said it wasn't low enough to have him concerned. It's interesting that we both came back that way, and both started on aspirin, and now we both have successful pregnancies. hmmm I guess it was something to be concerned about.

It's funny because I made the appointment for the the next u/s and they mentioned that I would be 10 weeks. WOW....I will be 10 weeks. I've never made it to 10 weeks. lol

Thanks *flou* and *CelticNiamh*. This one is going to stick!!!


----------



## Mrs Reineke

Yeah TTC First, I'm praying the aspirin is the magic "cure". Yeah, my next appointment I'll be between 11-12 weeks. It's on the 19th of February. I can't believe I'll be almost out of the first trimester when I go in again. I keep seeing all these ladies losing babies later on and I'm scared. Everything has gone so good so far and I'm terrified of a mmc or losing the baby now at a later point then previously. I'm 7 weeks 3 days today and that farthest I've made it prior was 6 weeks 1 day. So I made it past that milestone, but it doesn't mean something can't and won't still happen. I have tried to not think about it, but it's tought. :cry:


----------



## Chrissi1981

Mrs Reineke said:


> Yeah TTC First, I'm praying the aspirin is the magic "cure". Yeah, my next appointment I'll be between 11-12 weeks. It's on the 19th of February. I can't believe I'll be almost out of the first trimester when I go in again. I keep seeing all these ladies losing babies later on and I'm scared. Everything has gone so good so far and I'm terrified of a mmc or losing the baby now at a later point then previously. I'm 7 weeks 3 days today and that farthest I've made it prior was 6 weeks 1 day. So I made it past that milestone, but it doesn't mean something can't and won't still happen. I have tried to not think about it, but it's tought. :cry:

Hi honey. I know it's hard but I say don't come on here if it's too emotionally difficult. Don't read into everything like I did with my 2nd pregnancy. I was in the May group before and it tore at my heart that most ladies made it through but I didn't. But you may have found the reason why you had the miscarriages before. Just like myself (I had low magnesium, and other minerals) work on fixing those. Do you know fish oil is a natural blood thinner ? I'm on a high dose recommended to me by my naturopath for my osteoarthritis they are great. The nurse did suggest baby aspirin too but you cannot take the both of them together. 

Best of luck to you honey.

Xx


----------



## Chrissi1981

Ok I'm a bit blonde but where do I go to add a signature someone please explain to me pretty please lol xxx


----------



## TTC First

Mrs Reineke, that will be such an exciting u/s when you go. By that point you will be able to identify the baby. Eeek!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happy dance:


I see the ladies who unfortunately have already loss their lo and see we are still here. I think that says a lot. I see that both of us are passed where we have ever gotten. I believe this is it. 

It started scaring me for a bit. I am actually going to have a baby this time. crap.....am I ready for this??? lol I know that we are totally ready but occasionally it freaks me out.

Here's to our H&H 9 months!


----------



## Mrs Reineke

Thank you ladies,

Chrissi, I'm on one 81mg baby aspirin a day as well as taking prenatal DHA (fish oil). My doctor knows this and didn't say anything about them not being taken together and I have been fine. I'm also taking vitamin D3 and vitamin C along with my prescription prenatal vitamin. Taking a baby aspirin and fish oil together is way less of a blood thinner then if you were actually on Lovenox or something, so there shouldn't be any problem taking the two together unless you possibly don't have a blood clotting issue or are anemic. 

TTC, I can't wait for my next scan. It feels like forever away!!


----------



## Stacey_89

Looks like I'll be joining the club of worry and will I keep this one.
I got an extremely faint BFP today at 9dpo... I'm very very cautious and have not let myself get too excited yet as I'm only 9dpo,same symptoms as last time, aching boobs,large darker nipples,spots all over my face,night sweats ( last night I was dripping!) and bizarre dreams every night. I actually feel like I'm jinxing myself by writing this :( I'm re testing again on Sunday see if the line has got darker and again on Tuesday with a first response. I hate testing early,all I keep thinking now is chemical if AF shows up! Need to keep myself super busy until Sunday morning. 

Glad to see things are going well for you :) hope this is the year for us! X


----------



## TTC First

That's amazing Stacey_89. I am now a huge advocate of baby aspirin. I also took coQ10 this time, not sure how much it helped.

Hoping you have a H&H 9 months!


----------



## Mrs Reineke

Congrats Stacey_89!!! I got a faint BFP this time at 9dpo. Did you take another test yesterday?


----------



## Stacey_89

I took anothet saturday night 10dpo was more noticeable
Took another this morning and is defiantly a :bfp: :)
Scared and terrified. Freaking out at every twinge. 
But im also starting pregnancy yoga and stress relieve videos to help me.
How have you been? X


----------



## Stacey_89

Will be re testing again on wednesday with my last blue dye test then ill buy first response and thats me done lol.
Will be having a scan at 8 weeks and feels like its forever away! Then another scan at 10 weeks. I wish these weeks will fly by.


----------



## CelticNiamh

good luck and happy and healthy 9 months to you all :happydance: hopefully I will be joining you all soon :hugs:


----------



## Mrs Reineke

I've been hanging in there Stacey. I'm 8 weeks today and it seems crazy to me. I'm still worried about every little thing I'm feeling and probably will for the entire time. It will be a long 9 months I'm sure!! :dohh: I'm so glad your test got darker!! Don't make the mistake I did and keep taking them like a crazy lady. I had different types of tests and some lines would be fainter than others and I'd freak out. But all has been well. So don't do that to yourself. You'll go crazy! :wacko: I just had a scan at 7 weeks and saw my babies heartbeat, so when you go in at 8 weeks you will see the heartbeat and possibly the baby dancing around!!! :happydance: That will be so wonderful!! Congrats again!! :hugs:


----------



## Stacey_89

Im sure I will feel the same, you feel thankful for each day that's gone by and pray they keep on going. Awh that's great :) I felt the same way with my daughter, my loss was at 12 weeks with my first pregnancy and I think once I got to 15 weeks I relaxed so much more. Plus she was a perfect plain sailing pregnancy which helped.
Yes I can not wait for my 8 week scan,although it feels forever away! 
I'm just going to try and take each day as it comes. Had some mild cramps last night,which felt more like a stitch,but soon went away when I went to bed.
I think I ate my toast too quick,I was starving lol :haha:

Yeh iv heard all tests are different, something to do with the amount of dye they have in. I think the ones I have been using are rubbish though cause iv been online looking at other peoples pics of them and the only proper dark line I saw was someone who was 17dpo. The rest were very faint.

Here's mine from monday morning :)
https://i61.tinypic.com/qstvgn.jpg

And this one, top test is Saturday night, and bottom one Monday morning,and Friday mornings test I couldn't even get a pic of it because it was that faint!
https://i62.tinypic.com/vgljrr.jpg


----------



## CelticNiamh

Stacey They are nice lines for being so early :happydance:


----------



## Stacey_89

CelticNiamh said:


> Stacey They are nice lines for being so early :happydance:

Ah that's good to hear,I was worried they were not good enough lol x


----------



## Chrissi1981

Is anyone here getting any real symptoms ? I'm so paranoid with the twins I had so much cramping most days but I haven't had anything now since Sunday ...


----------



## CelticNiamh

Stacey_89 said:


> CelticNiamh said:
> 
> 
> Stacey They are nice lines for being so early :happydance:
> 
> Ah that's good to hear,I was worried they were not good enough lol xClick to expand...

your not even 4 weeks yet :) my lines on my daughter took ages to get dark LOL but I was using cheap test as well! I go out and get some better ones maybe at least your seeing progression they are getting darker 



Chrissi1981 said:


> Is anyone here getting any real symptoms ? I'm so paranoid with the twins I had so much cramping most days but I haven't had anything now since Sunday ...

How many weeks Chrissi cramps are normal but it is normal not to have them as well :hugs:


----------



## Stacey_89

Yeh im using my last blue dye test tomorrow morning then buying two first response tests lol 

Cramps are normal. Aslong as there not so painful that your in agony. I had period cramps with my daughter.
My only real symptom is tender boobs apart from that i feel fairly normal. With my daughter my symptoms didnt kick in properly till 7 weeks x


----------



## Chrissi1981

CelticNiamh said:


> Stacey_89 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CelticNiamh said:
> 
> 
> Stacey They are nice lines for being so early :happydance:
> 
> Ah that's good to hear,I was worried they were not good enough lol xClick to expand...
> 
> your not even 4 weeks yet :) my lines on my daughter took ages to get dark LOL but I was using cheap test as well! I go out and get some better ones maybe at least your seeing progression they are getting darker
> 
> 
> 
> Chrissi1981 said:
> 
> 
> Is anyone here getting any real symptoms ? I'm so paranoid with the twins I had so much cramping most days but I haven't had anything now since Sunday ...Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> How many weeks Chrissi cramps are normal but it is normal not to have them as well :hugs:Click to expand...


I'll be 5 weeks this weekend...


----------



## Mrs Reineke

Good morning ladies,

Stacey, the thought of losing a baby at 12 weeks is so scary. I'm 8 weeks 1 day today and all has gone wonderful and I'm so scared of experiencing a later loss like you did. Do you mind if I ask how it went down?

AFM: I had some spells of pretty intense cramping a couple times a bit earlier on. They freaked me out, but all is well so far. I still get some crampiness here and there, but nothing too bad. My main symptom at first was really sore bbs. Then I got really tired along with it and at 7 weeks the nausea and upset belly really kicked in. I haven't actually gotten sick, but have felt really close at times. But I have friends who felt fantastic their whole pregnancies and never felt icky. So it really varies for everyone. Even from pregnancy to pregnancy.


----------



## Stacey_89

Yes i have that fear still which is why i wont relax again until 14 weeks. My first loss was comepltly out the blue. I took a test and was 5 weeks along,had my first midwife appointment at 9 weeks and that was it,the weeks went by fine,felt normal,infact looking back now i didnt even feel that pregnant. I got my letter in the post for my 12 week scan and was thrilled which was booked for 12 weeks 6 days.
6 days before my scan i woke up one morning with the most painful back ache ever and extremly painful cramps.
OH went to run me a bath to help the pain. I got out of bed in my underwear and felt a gushing pop between my legs. I saw clear fluid pouring down my legs then i looked down 5 seconds later and blood was just streaming down my legs onto my feet. I was so histerical and screaming for OH. Called an ambulance straight away. The pains were still strong ( they were contractions ) the nurse told me to push and straight away i felt everything come out.
Massive clots and so much blood,i never got to see my baby they said it had departed..so was not a whole body which apparently is common to happen.
Had to stay in over night and needed a blood transfuion.
I was very weak and unwell afterwards but iron tablets helped. Was the worst day of my life and still is.
Even tho iv had another two losses im so relieved they happend early. X


----------



## Mrs Reineke

Oh my gosh Stacey that is awful!! I couldn't even imagine. So scary!! Do they know what caused it by chance?


----------



## Stacey_89

No. Because it was my first loss they wouldnt test.
But seeing as i went on to have my daughter with no problems it must if been a abnormalities in the baby.


----------



## Stacey_89

BoTtom test is this mornings :) I still feel like it should be darker but need to remind myself I'm still very early and apprently blue dyes are rubbish for dark lines!

https://i59.tinypic.com/110j5tw.jpg


----------



## Mrs Reineke

Your tests look great Stacey!!! Your lines are definently getting darker and that's the important part. I haven't used those tests myself, but have heard of ladies not liking them because of that reason.


----------



## Stacey_89

Im really stressing out tonight, my Brest tenderness is almost gone!
It was my only symptom, I know I'm really early but it truly worries me.
Does your symptoms come and go?

Here is this evenings test with first pink dye 

https://i59.tinypic.com/axnoz.jpg


----------



## CelticNiamh

Stacey_89 said:


> Im really stressing out tonight, my Brest tenderness is almost gone!
> It was my only symptom, I know I'm really early but it truly worries me.
> Does your symptoms come and go?
> 
> Here is this evenings test with first pink dye
> 
> https://i59.tinypic.com/axnoz.jpg

That test looks great :hugs: and yes breast tenderness does ease off and come back again hang in there :hugs:


----------



## Mrs Reineke

Stacey, in the beginning my bbs would hurt an bit and then it would go away and then it would come back and then it got really bad!! So don't worry about it. Your hormones are all over the place right now and your body is adjusting. So things will come and go. You're good to go!! :thumbup:


----------



## Stacey_89

Yeah i feel better now.
It came back again last night. Woke up this morning and they were very sore and now they have eased off again.
I wish i felt more pregnant but with my daughter i didnt feel pregnant till 7 weeks. So im sure the sickness and fatigue is just round the corner:)


----------



## Mrs Reineke

Stacey, my symptoms really kicked in at 7 weeks 1 day. Went from feeling pretty ok to feeling like crap! So just wait, it's coming!!


----------



## Stacey_89

I took another test this afternoon and it was slightly lighter :( im not sure what to think
I did drink loads today. I had a big bottle of water. Plus two teas and a coffee.
Not sure if thats the problem.
But even the control line was lighter so maybe its a dye thing aswell. I know two tests out the same box can have eifferent dyes.
Wish i didnt test today and just waited till morning like planned :(


----------



## hairftsher

Lighter and darker lines doesn't mean anything necessarily. My second pregnancy test was WAY lighter than my first.


----------



## Stacey_89

https://i60.tinypic.com/141ipi1.jpg

Thats my tests. So not massive difference but still noticeable. Im guna test in morning to just ease my nerves then im done with testing lol


----------



## Mrs Reineke

Don't do that to yourself Stacey, I did that and I was panicking the whole time!! You're pregnant!! No more buying tests!!


----------



## Stacey_89

Did my last test this morning, dark as the control line :) well nearly...it was the tiniest bit away from being as dark,phew! Just going to ring hospital now. Book my scan and just take each day as it comes with no more testing


----------



## Stacey_89

https://i57.tinypic.com/2db09yc.jpg


----------



## Mrs Reineke

Stacey, nice tests!! Yes, I have to take it one day at a time. Literally!! Each day I get through is one step closer.


----------



## Nanaki

Hello Mrs R, I don't know you but I am really pleased that your pregnancy has processing really well after I have read all of yours and ladies postings!

Keep on positive and you will get there in no time!! 

I am in this section because I have lost mine two years ago and sort of know the feeling after I found out I am preg yesterday and this morning. Will run to chemist to buy a digi to confirm everything and will ring doctor on Monday or Tuesday. :flower::hugs:


----------



## Mrs Reineke

Hello Nanaki, thank you for your kind words and congrats on your pregnancy!! :hugs: Yes, so far all is going well and that's a bit scary. I'm praying it continues to go as smooth as it has so far. Keep us updated on how you're doing.


----------



## Stacey_89

Hi mrs Reineke :)
Look at you at 10 weeks pregnant! So happy you got past your milestone.
I'm officially past mine too! How are you keeping? 
Iv got my blood results today and Friday and early scan on the 18th feb. 
Morning sickness has kicked in! Taking that as a good sign as I never had it last time :) x


----------



## Mrs Reineke

Yay for morning sickness Stacey!! Mine kicked in at 7 weeks 1 day and I'm still getting it. It's kind of been an every other day thing for about a week or two. I haven't actually gotten sick, but have felt awful close a few times. Hoping I'm one of those lucky ladies that it goes away for in the 2nd trimester. Let me know how your blood test results come back and my next scan is February 19th! So the day after yours!! :happydance:


----------



## Stacey_89

Awh im sure you will be :) with my daughter it stopped at 11 weeks and never came back.
With my last pregnancy at just under 6 weeks was 1500. This time at just under 6 weeks my results are 9923 :) so happy!! Although iv heard after 6000 it can take upto 96hrs to double so im not expecting fridays results to be doubled.
Awh yay :) im sure all is perfet and your baby will look more then double the size from last time. I can not wait till mine. Feels so long away x


----------



## Mrs Reineke

Stacey, my hcg was 802 and then 1250, so it did not double and that was in about 66 hours or so. So your numbers looks great!!!


----------



## Stacey_89

Thanks :)
Get my second results tomorrow.
I remember that pain you was having awhile ago and mine seems the same. Started today on right side but its not where an ectopic pregnancy pain would be its much lower to the point where its near enough on the pubic region and sometimes feels like its in my leg joint. Its so weird.
Did yours ago away?


----------



## Mrs Reineke

Stacey, yep...that's exactly where mine was and yes it did go away eventually and now I have other aches and pains! :wacko: Let me know what your next results are!


----------



## Stacey_89

Hcg went from 9923 to 18450 :) so nearly doubled, doc said its fine as its so high it may take upto 3 days to double x


----------



## Mrs Reineke

That's amazing Stacey!!! Yay!!! :happydance:


----------



## Mrs Reineke

Stacey_89 said:


> Hcg went from 9923 to 18450 :) so nearly doubled, doc said its fine as its so high it may take upto 3 days to double x

I was just noticing in your signature, I got my BFP this time at 9dpo too!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Stacey_89

Early BFP must be good signs then for healthy beans for us :)


----------



## Mrs Reineke

That's what I'm hoping Stacey!!!


----------



## Stacey_89

Had my scan today, I'm 6 weeks 5 days so I must of got my BFP even earlier or I'm guessing those days will catch up soon, all is well, lovely strong heartbeat :) 
Everything looks perfect 
:happydance:
https://i61.tinypic.com/xqawed.jpg


----------



## Mrs Reineke

YAY STACEY!!! :happydance: Hi little one!!! I had a scan today and baby looked good as well!! :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







PicShop-6301A3E2A202427868A48C6FD14B182F.jpg
File size: 27.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Stacey_89

Awwh how sweet :) I crnt believe your nearly 12 weeks, your pregnancy seems to of flown by!! Cause i found out so early I feel like iv been in early pregnancy for ages lol.
It did turn out that on my left side I have a corpus luteum cyst, at first I was like ahhh freaking out but doctor reminded me how common they are and most go away on their own. X


----------



## Mrs Reineke

I had one on my right ovary. It's the ovary you ovulate from. Since I found out so early too it felt like I was in early pregnancy forever too. It still feels like I've been pregnant forever!! Hahaha!! I'm glad I found out early, but also wish I didn't in a way because I wouldn't have known for so long!! LOL!!


----------



## Stacey_89

Haha I think once I get to 10 weeks I will feel like I'm starting to get somewhere, double digits lol.
Yeh that's what they told me,I didn't realise how common they are,the midwife was like don't worry everyone we have seen today has one lol.
My symptoms seem to have span around,now I feel normalish in the day and night time is when nausea kicks in and complete exhaustion, my body crashes! 
During the day my boobs are tender,but tired and feel lazy. I freaked out at first cuz I thought oh my god my symptoms have gone? Something is wrong!! But they come back.


----------



## Mrs Reineke

Yeah that's super common Stacey. My symptoms always got bad around noon and then in the evenings. So I think it definently varies for everyone.


----------



## Stacey_89

Must be having a good day, have very very sore boobs tonight but no MS in sight and it's 10pm. It worries me when it goes but I know it will be back lol


----------



## Mrs Reineke

Don't let it scare you. Mine would go away and I'd feel ok and then it would be back before I knew it. My one constant symptom was sore boobs and they were REALLY sore for a while!!


----------



## poppy

Hey Mrs R! Happy 12 weeks! 

I've seen your journal on here a few times and am so happy for you that you are 12 weeks already.

I am Paula aka Poppy and I've been a member here since 2007 and have since had two boys (aged 6 and 4) and am nearly 20 weeks pregnant after losses at 9 and 7 weeks last year. So I understand the nervousness and worry early pregnancy can bring.

It's good to meet new people on here as a lot of the people who were on when I was pregnant with my boys have left B and B as they have moved out of the baby stage! 

So hi and hope you enjoy your 12 week scan.

xxx


----------



## Mrs Reineke

Hello poppy!! So glad you joined us and congrats on being 20 weeks!!! If you don't mind me asking, did they ever figure out the reason behind your 2 mcs?


----------



## Chrissi1981

Hi lovely. I'm also pregnant after to miscarriages one a blighted ovum and the second one I lost twins. Hoping and praying that this is the one. I had a scan at 7 weeks 4days and baby was where it should be with a nice strong heartbeat. Doctor discharged me from the early pregnancy unit to the antenatal clinic. Praying that at 12 weeks that there's my little lovebug still healthy. 

I'm now panicky after one week after the scan. I am having cramping on and off. Nausea is mild comes and goes, worst thing is the sleep and not fancying anything to eat, I literally don't have a taste for anything. But I'm trying to make myself believe these are good signs but still ARGH pregnancy after loss is scary!!!

So happy to see Mrs R that you are doing so well. Don't remember reading as I read so much if you will find out the sex soon ?

Xxx


----------



## poppy

The first one was in March last year and was a blighted ovum. I had had positive pregnancy tests but they were taking ages getting darker (very light at 15 days p.o. which is unusual for me), so I thought it would end up as a chemical pregnancy. The pregnancy continued up until 7 weeks when I started spotting (I had lost symptoms about a week before that). When they scanned me, they found the pregnancy sac which had grown but no foetus or yolk sac. They could tell from the shape of the sac (very misshapen) that my body had finally recognized things had ended. The miscarriage naturally completed at home about a few days later and was pretty straightforward. I had come to terms with it because I had had a feeling from the start that things weren't right. No explanation given, just 'One of those things.'

My second miscarriage happened in July as I was 9 weeks. I had had a bit of bleeding at 7 weeks, was scanned and saw the baby and was told a strong heartbeat. The weekend before I turned 9 weeks, I lost symptoms and had a touch of spotting. I was scanned on the Tuesday and was told there was no heartbeat and the baby had stopped growing around 8 weeks and 2 days. I had medical management (the suppository) in hospital, I was much more upset that time. Again, no real explanation given - I was told two in a row is fairly common.

I do think age maybe played a bit of a part as I was 36 and a half at the time (am now 37) and you have a higher amount of non viable eggs than the young 'uns but at that age you still have quite a good chance of eventually catching a good one. 

We waited till October to try again to give me time to heal (more emotionally than physically), to pluck up the courage. We were very lucky and fell pregnant first try. I was very nervous about it and did not allow myself to get too excited in the first trimester and I decided against getting extra scans and hcg blood draws as they made no difference to the outcome in July. I decided that what would be would be. Luckily my symptoms remained string throughout the first trimester and hearing the baby's heartbeat at 10 weeks on my doppler was amazing. I was still nervous up till the 13 week scan which was great, seeing the baby kick and stretch was amazing. I still feel nervous at times, which if you have experienced loss I think you do to some extent the whole pregnancy. Before my eldest son was born I had a chemical pregnancy and I don't think I really relaxed the whole pregnancy, I was always googling something medical on the internet and worrying myself! It did get a bit better the last 16 weeks though.

That's my 'journey' story!!!! Sorry for the long winded ramblings.

How are you doing?


----------



## Mrs Reineke

Hello ladies,

Poppy, thank you for sharing your story!! I'm sorry for your losses, but it's also nice to know I'm not alone with my 2 mcs in a row. I'm 12 weeks 4 days today and I still worry all the time that something bad is going to happen and we'll lose this little one we've seen wiggling around in there and that has a strong hb. 

Chrissi, that's exactly how I felt in the earlier weeks. I had off and on cramping and actually a couple spells of pretty intense cramping that scared me to death. I had mild nausea on and off and nothing sounded or tasted good. I actually lost about 5lbs early on and I've only gained about 3 back!! All your symptoms are great signs!!


----------



## swampmaiden

Mrs Reineke said:


> Since I found out so early too it felt like I was in early pregnancy forever too. It still feels like I've been pregnant forever!! Hahaha!! I'm glad I found out early, but also wish I didn't in a way because I wouldn't have known for so long!! LOL!!

hahaha, wait until third tri, then it'll REALLY feel like forever... Ive been pregnant since July.. Cannot wait for this baby to be born!!!!!


----------



## Mrs Reineke

swampmaiden, I can imagine!! I was joking around with my aunt the other day that because I found out at 9dpo I'm sure I've been pregnant for months already!! Hahahaha!!


----------



## swampmaiden

you have! 12 weeks is such a reassuring milestone too... This is my rainbow baby and seriously I still have that fear of loss in the back of my mind even though Im now technically full term! baby is kicking under my stomach even as we speak. Hope your second tri treats you well... second tri good feelings actually last until about midway into 3rd tri before things start getting really uncomfortable but all worth it! and despite all my losses, this pregnancy has been such a smooth easy pregnancy, and Im hoping labor will be the same. 
Wont be too long now before you start feeling movement... I started feeling kicks since about 19 weeks, and thats with an anterior placenta


----------



## Mrs Reineke

swampmaiden, I cannot wait to start feeling movement!! That will be amazing for me. Congrats on almost being there!!! When is your official due date?


----------



## Stacey_89

Yay not long till your in 2nd trimester :) 
I can not wait for that day. Still having a lack of symptoms,I saw my doctor and she's lovely,I poured my heart out and she's got me another scan for 10th March. I'm also having more bloods done this week. I pray little jelly baby is still ok :( I feel too good to be in early pregnancy


----------



## Mrs Reineke

Stacey, I have a good friend that literally felt awesome with both of her pregnancies!! Some women seriously feel great during pregnancy. Or your symptoms just haven't kicked in yet. Another one of my friends felt decent and then at 10 weeks she started puking. So it's different for everyone. Let me know how your appointment goes.


----------



## Stacey_89

Well mondays hcg came back at 132,196
My last hcg was on 11th feb and that was 18450...so should my levels not be higher? 19days later and its not even doubled i know when numbers get so high and pregnancy gets to a certain stage things can take alot longer but i still do not have a good feeling.
Now all im thinking is what if my levels are dropping!!


----------



## Stacey_89

So i rang my doctor freaking out.
They said my levels are fine 
A. Because they were so high anyway they take longer,mine have doubled nearly 3 times since my last draw 19days ago.
B. I had my bloods done after 8 weeks which is not reliable as hcg can peak at 8 weeks and pretty much stop rising.

Pheww feel abit more relieved but defiantly will relax once iv had my scan :)


----------



## Mrs Reineke

I'm glad you called, but that is exactly what I would have told you. Your levels were so high at that point they're not going to double like the would earlier in pregnancy. I had my levels checked early on and the first one was 802 and less than 3 days later it was only 1250. So they didn't double and I was freaking out. Well here I am 13 1/2 weeks pregnant. So it varies for everyone for sure and they don't always double. My doctor told me they just like to see a consistant rise.


----------



## Stacey_89

Had my 2nd scan, all is great!! I'm actually measuring 3 days in front so I'm now 10 weeks. :) :) 

https://i60.tinypic.com/2uyrjbq.jpg


----------



## Mrs Reineke

OHHHH!!! Hi beautiful baby!!! Stacey, it looks great!!! Is your placenta at the very top and that's the cord going up? Such a great picture!!


----------



## Stacey_89

Thanks :) im so happy!
I actually took the pic on a different angle so if you tip the picture anticlock wise baby is lying upside down and cord is going across :)


----------



## Mrs Reineke

Oh gotcha!! My baby was upside down at my last scan too!! LOL!!


----------



## Stacey_89

Awh look at you at 17 weeks now,seems to be flying by now :)
How have you been?
Iv just had another scan, measuring 13+2 now :) but they ain't changed my due date, so confused on that one lol just booked my early gender scan for 1st may



https://i57.tinypic.com/14aa8ur.jpg


----------



## Mrs Reineke

Aww...Stacey your scan pic is awesome!!!! I'm going to guess it's a girl...just for fun. LOL!! I am doing good. Just got my results back this morning for my quad screen and my blood clotting levels. The quad screen came back looking normal and my blood clotting levels haven't changed. So that's great news!! I'm so relieved. I was really scared. I have my next check up on April 16th and then I will get set up for my gender/anatomy scan when I'm 22 weeks. So I have like a 5 week wait still!!!! My doctor waits until then so there's no question. I'm so glad things are going well for you. Your baby looks beautiful!!!


----------



## Stacey_89

Really hehe based on the nub theory iv had 10 people say boy and 2 say girl lol.
Awwwh thats brilliant news :) i bet you have a nice little bump now. 
I dont know if im showing quick or just really bloated!! 
Awwh mines a private scan booked at the 4d place so if i didn't book that i would be waiting until 22 weeks aswell for my normal routine scan.
Got a consultant appoitment on 12th may because of some treatment i had on my cervix for an abnormal smear test but i only had a tiny bit took away and iv only had it done once so i just think its just they have to check to be on the safe side.


----------



## Mrs Reineke

Stacey, when I was around where you're at I felt bloated and my pants were fitting tighter and then it started to look more round like a pregnant belly verses me looking like I just ate a big lunch. LOL!! I thought about doing an earlier ultrasound, but my husband said to be patient. So I'm trying. :growlmad: I'm so excited to find out though!!


----------



## Stacey_89

Half way through your pregnancy :)
How have you been? 
I got my blood results yesterday from my booking appointment and i have O positive blood but with anti M bodies. Everyone seems really surprised because its rare to have anti bodies with a positive blood group.
My levels were extremely low though so they are not too concerned. I was 0.something and OH had to have his blood took. Thats it now wont see MW again till 28 weeks!!


----------



## Mrs Reineke

Hello Stacey!!! I'm doing good!!! Yes, halfway done which is crazy to me!!! We get the anatomy/gender scan done on May 4th!!! I can't wait!!! My blood type is O-Negative which isn't common. So when it comes to having something that isn't common, I'm familar!! LOL!! How are you feeling? It sucks having to wait between appointments, but hopefully it will fly by for you!!


----------



## tcinks

Just popping in to say hello. :wave: So glad both your pregnancies are going well. Babies will be here before you know it! :)


----------



## Mrs Reineke

Hello tcinks!! How are you?


----------



## Stacey_89

Mrs Reineke said:


> Hello Stacey!!! I'm doing good!!! Yes, halfway done which is crazy to me!!! We get the anatomy/gender scan done on May 4th!!! I can't wait!!! My blood type is O-Negative which isn't common. So when it comes to having something that isn't common, I'm familar!! LOL!! How are you feeling? It sucks having to wait between appointments, but hopefully it will fly by for you!!

Lol, well I have done a lot of research in it and spoke to a few people who are the same as me,and it's not that bad now, I freaked out at first because my midwife didn't go into detail about it. I like to know every fact!! Lol
So for now just have my bloods done again at 28 weeks 
If the numbers have raised then I'll just be monitored with more bloods and scans to makesure baby is fine which he/she should be as nothing really happens till my numbers get to 32 which baby might become anemic or have jaundice and I'll have a blood transfusion through the womb,but midwife it's very very rare that happens,most people just need monitoring so I'm sure all will work out fine :) and tomorrow morning is our early gender scan!!!!:happydance::happydance:
Awwwh yours is not long away either :) i want to start baby shopping, iv not bought a thing yet haha


----------



## Mrs Reineke

Stacey, I haven't bought anything yet either!! I've been putting it off until we know what it is. I'm sure everything will be just fine with your blood and baby. But I know exactly what you mean by wanting to know ALL the details because I'm the same way. LOL!! I'm so excited you have your early gender scan tomorrow!!! I can't wait to hear all about it!!!


----------



## tcinks

I've been fine. Lots and new aches and pains, but I think that's normal as I'm approaching second trimester :) really looking forward to week 14, because that'll be one week pray my previous loss and my next ultrasound!

Are you waiting until birth to find out the gender? I'm so anxious to know so I can start buying stuff. And so are our moms! Haha.


----------



## Mrs Reineke

tcinks, I'm so glad you're doing well! Yes the aches and pains came for me right before the 2nd trimester and have continued. But I'll take them. We find out on Monday what we're having. I can't wait!! I'll be 22 weeks exactly. My doctor likes to wait a bit longer so everything is easier to see, so it's been tough, but it will be worth the wait for sure. I can't wait until you get to week 14 and get your next ultrasound...I'm sure everything will be just fine!! Let me know how it goes for sure!


----------



## mummy3ds

Can I join you lovely ladies, I found out last week I am expecting again after 2 mmc (1 at 10 weeks in Oct and 1 at 11 weeks in Feb) I had some bloods done which all came back clear and had an internal scan which showed submucosal fibroids, the consultant has put me on the waiting list for a hystoscopy to look and possibly remove them so when I asked him about ttc I was surprised he said to continue as he didn't think it was a huge concern.
I have been googling and it looks like Im lucky to be getting pg and that if baby implants away from the fibroids that it should all be fine.
I have a scan booked for the 12th (6+4) but it cant come soon enough, I just want to know this little bean has a hb, I want my rainbow xx


----------



## Stacey_89

Mrs Reineke said:


> Stacey, I haven't bought anything yet either!! I've been putting it off until we know what it is. I'm sure everything will be just fine with your blood and baby. But I know exactly what you mean by wanting to know ALL the details because I'm the same way. LOL!! I'm so excited you have your early gender scan tomorrow!!! I can't wait to hear all about it!!!

Had my scan, all went great, baby's legs were open and we are having a little GIRL:cloud9: Team pink again! OH was a little bit disappointed as this is our last and really wanted a Son lol,he said it's a man thing to want a Son which I understand. Here is our girl,not very clear so wish I had drank more lol her name is Paige <3

https://i59.tinypic.com/mb38k0.jpg


----------



## Mrs Reineke

Good morning ladies,

Welcome mummy3ds!! I'm so sorry about your 2 mmc, but congrats on your pregnancy!! They say 3rd time is a charm!! I hope your scan comes quickly and baby implants away from the fibroids. Keep us updated!!

Stacey, congrats on your little girl Paige!! I love the name!!

AFM: IT'S A BOY!!!! I'm so thrilled as my husband and I really wanted a boy. Of course deep down, just a healthy baby is really what was important to us, but we couldn't be happier!! His name is Lincoln!!
 



Attached Files:







Lincoln.jpg
File size: 53.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## tcinks

Congratulations!!! That's so exciting :D Lincoln is a wonderful name! Can't wait until we find out


----------



## Mrs Reineke

tcinks, thank you! I can't wait to hear what you're having either!!


----------



## mummy3ds

Lincoln is a lovely name, Im hoping that 3rd time is a charm and that the inc folic acid and baby aspirin are the magic combo we need.
Had some horrible news on tues, my grandma found a lump in her breast, dc got her straight in for a mammogram and they found 3 lumps (2 in 1 breast, 1 in the other) so they did a biopsy and the results will be in tomorrow. She lost her DH to cancer 2 yrs ago and said she feels like he is calling her :(
My thing is that when I was pg with DS4 this happened with him and I told him I was pg to give him something to fight for, he chose not too and I just feel this is total deja vu :( on a positive side it makes me think this baby will be ok xxx


----------



## Mrs Reineke

mummy3ds, I'm on increased folic acid and baby aspirin and I'm 22 1/2 weeks. So I think this could be great for you!! I'm so sorry to hear about your grandma. My aunt went through breast cancer and is a survivor. With all the stuff they can do these days I pray they caught it in time to get it taken care of. My thoughts and prayers are with you and her.


----------



## mummy3ds

Mrs Reineke said:


> mummy3ds, I'm on increased folic acid and baby aspirin and I'm 22 1/2 weeks. So I think this could be great for you!! I'm so sorry to hear about your grandma. My aunt went through breast cancer and is a survivor. With all the stuff they can do these days I pray they caught it in time to get it taken care of. My thoughts and prayers are with you and her.

Thank you Mrs Reineke (sounds so formal lol)
I am sat here waiting for the phone to ring and the appointment time hasnt even been yet, I spoke to my mum this morning to say give grandma a hug from me and she told me she knew I knew so I gave her a quick call to tell her I was thinking of her and sending her a hug down the phone xxx
Can I ask if you found out the reasons behind your losses?? I dont wish to upset you so sorry if I do. The consultant also wants to put me on progesterone pesseries if we see a hb next tues, this scan can not come quick enough, Im so glad to hear you are doing well  xx


----------



## Mrs Reineke

mummy3ds, we didn't do any intensive testing to find out why I lost my first 2 pregnancies. They did check my progesterone, estradiol, thyriod, etc levels that are all common to check and those all came back normal. They only thing I have is Leiden Factor which causes my blood to clot a bit easier then the general person, so that's why I am taking a baby aspirin once a day. With my first two pregnancies I didn't do anything special but take an over the counter prenatal vitamin. This time around I'm taking one baby aspirin a day, prenatal DHA which also helps to naturally thin your blood, vitamin c and vitamin d3. So it could be the trick, or it's just a coincidence. My first two losses were really early on. 5 1/2 and 6 weeks, so 2 different doctors have told me it was most likely chromosomal and just bad luck. But I didn't want to go into trying a 3rd time without doing something different. So...so far so good. I'm 23 weeks 2 days today and me and baby are doing good. I just pray every day that things continue to go well for me and my little guy continues to grow strong and healthy.


----------



## mummy3ds

That is brilliant news, I had a scan on Tuesday and we saw the blob with a tiny flickering hb, it is measuring 6 weeks (at 6+3) so bang on, I go back next fri 22nd for another scan to check that blob is growing 
I was on COQ10 Enzyme & Maca Root to help cell regeneration as they kept telling me it was because my eggs were old. I am taking Prenatals, Vit D & Calcium, Inc Folic Acid and baby aspiring (from BFP) and on tues they gave me cyclogest which is not pleasant but I will do anything xx


----------



## Cornfieldland

mummy3ds said:


> That is brilliant news, I had a scan on Tuesday and we saw the blob with a tiny flickering hb, it is measuring 6 weeks (at 6+3) so bang on, I go back next fri 22nd for another scan to check that blob is growing
> I was on COQ10 Enzyme & Maca Root to help cell regeneration as they kept telling me it was because my eggs were old. I am taking Prenatals, Vit D & Calcium, Inc Folic Acid and baby aspiring (from BFP) and on tues they gave me cyclogest which is not pleasant but I will do anything xx

Hi! Don't know if you remember me...I just got a faint but defiantly there line yesterday at 10dpo and wondering if you have any advice for me? Did you decide to take the baby asprin on own or did the doctor prescribe it? Also what is the vitd and calcium for? I've been taking vitc and calcium, prenatal with 800folic and omega and zinc. Causiously excited...


----------



## mummy3ds

Cornfieldland said:


> mummy3ds said:
> 
> 
> That is brilliant news, I had a scan on Tuesday and we saw the blob with a tiny flickering hb, it is measuring 6 weeks (at 6+3) so bang on, I go back next fri 22nd for another scan to check that blob is growing
> I was on COQ10 Enzyme & Maca Root to help cell regeneration as they kept telling me it was because my eggs were old. I am taking Prenatals, Vit D & Calcium, Inc Folic Acid and baby aspiring (from BFP) and on tues they gave me cyclogest which is not pleasant but I will do anything xx
> 
> Hi! Don't know if you remember me...I just got a faint but defiantly there line yesterday at 10dpo and wondering if you have any advice for me? Did you decide to take the baby asprin on own or did the doctor prescribe it? Also what is the vitd and calcium for? I've been taking vitc and calcium, prenatal with 800folic and omega and zinc. Causiously excited...Click to expand...

Big hello, yes i do remember you  congratulations 
I am under the hospital consultant due to recurrent mcs he advised on a positive pg test to start baby aspirin (75mg) then on confirmation of a hb which we got last tuesday 400mg per day (2 doses) of cyclogest. Now this I will tell you is not the most pleasant experience I have had but I am willing to do anything to keep this baby so I will tolerate the side effects.
gl hunni fxd for our rainbows xxx


----------



## AnnNI

Hi all - have just read all your posts from Dec to now and it has made me feel so much more positive!

Got a faint BFP yesterday at 9dpo and a darker one this morning at 10dpo! Def not excited - i'm absolutely terrified and would love nothing more than to curl up under a blanket for the next 8weeks! I have one DS aged 2 and 9months and had mc last July at 6weeks (we waited for 6months to ttc) and then recently had mmc at 11weeks in March - i had AF 20th April and am quite shocked that im pregnant so quickly. Doc said to contact him if and when i get BFP as he going to start me on progesterone and aspirin - think im in shock still. Anyone any advice? My boobs def don't seem as sore this time and i def don't have as much cramping as i had the previous 2 MC (could this be due to having DC only 9/10weeks ago?). I can't really remember much about my first preg as it was so easy that I never took much note! 

From reading your posts i def think i need to ring doc and get the baby aspirin - what about the progesterone? 

You are all doing so well - I'm delighted for you all - Congrats xxx


----------



## mummy3ds

AnnNI said:


> Hi all - have just read all your posts from Dec to now and it has made me feel so much more positive!
> 
> Got a faint BFP yesterday at 9dpo and a darker one this morning at 10dpo! Def not excited - i'm absolutely terrified and would love nothing more than to curl up under a blanket for the next 8weeks! I have one DS aged 2 and 9months and had mc last July at 6weeks (we waited for 6months to ttc) and then recently had mmc at 11weeks in March - i had AF 20th April and am quite shocked that im pregnant so quickly. Doc said to contact him if and when i get BFP as he going to start me on progesterone and aspirin - think im in shock still. Anyone any advice? My boobs def don't seem as sore this time and i def don't have as much cramping as i had the previous 2 MC (could this be due to having DC only 9/10weeks ago?). I can't really remember much about my first preg as it was so easy that I never took much note!
> 
> From reading your posts i def think i need to ring doc and get the baby aspirin - what about the progesterone?
> 
> You are all doing so well - I'm delighted for you all - Congrats xxx

Hi there
Where abouts are you? if you are in the uk then you can get 75mg of aspirin off the shelf 
The progesterone I have gotten as I am under the hospital so I would ask your dc xx


----------



## tcinks

Was just thinking of you today Mrs Reinke, hope all is going well! Almost to third trimester, wooo! :)How are you feeling?


----------



## tcinks

Any updates?


----------



## Stacey_89

Eeeeeek you have reached the end!!! :):) 
Hope you have had a wonderful pregnancy!! 
Just 4 more weeks for me! Can not believe i have made it. When she is going crazy kicking the hell out of me makes me realise how blessed and lucky i am! X


----------

